# Sharing my cemetery ambiance to download (mp3)



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

I put together a 50 minute-ish ambiance track for my cemetery haunt and thought I would throw a link up here in case anyone wanted it too. It's a mash-up of different creepy tracks with whispers and what not over layed on top. Hope someone else can make use of it! 

Listen first:
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/wulnnmxw6wx1f5x/Halloween_Mix_%231_2013.mp3


Download here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/wulnnmxw6wx1f5x/Halloween_Mix_#1_2013.mp3


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice. I particularly like the voice overlays. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## outbreak (Sep 24, 2013)

This is awesome! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Downloaded, and will be used in Indiana. Sounds great, and the crickets are a nice touch. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice! I hope I get a chance to use it.


----------



## daminz (Sep 20, 2013)

Great job and hope to b e able to use it with LOR.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome track, would it be ok if I shared this on my scary sounds blog?


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh-la-la... I can't wait to hear this tomorrow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm glad some of you can make use of it!


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome thanks! I will listen after it finishes downloading.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you!!! This is pretty spooky =)


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing this. It is one of the best ambiance soundtracks I've ever heard. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

ScarySounds said:


> Awesome track, would it be ok if I shared this on my scary sounds blog?



Of course! Have at it!


----------



## jtmonsman (Nov 27, 2012)

Your getting famous.Northeast ohio will be using it. Spooky!!!


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Great job !


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Awesome job with this Jason!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes nice work on this for sure. Thank you for sharing. This might work great as the backing for my werewolf track I'm working on.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I'm downloading as I type. I will certainly make use of it here in California!


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

JasonB5449 said:


> Of course! Have at it!


Awesome, thanks a lot. You can find it here
http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2013/09/50-minute-cemetery-ambiance.html


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Just downloaded it. Thanks for this.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, this got a lot more interest then I expected. Thanks everyone and enjoy!


----------



## One Eyed Sam (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds great, thank you!!


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Good stuff, Jason. WIll be downloading it tonight!


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

great soundtrack i will be using it in cali


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

that.
is.
*SWEET*

any chance you can share the audacity file? that is what you made it with right? looks it anyway by the screenshot.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice Job Jason! Thanks for sharing...the graveyard behind our Haunted Hotel Party will have this soundtrack wafting through the mist on the 26th!


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

jlb307 said:


> that.
> is.
> *SWEET*
> 
> any chance you can share the audacity file? that is what you made it with right? looks it anyway by the screenshot.


Yeah, no problem. This should be everything. And yes, I did do it in Audacity. 

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/peahi9am21vj2/Audacity_Files


----------



## base (Sep 29, 2013)

AWESOME! gonna fit my theme just fine i think  THANKS!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

This is a great mix, Jason. Many thanks for making it freely available for us to use. The talent and unselfish nature of our community here is a wondrous thing indeed.
You may be happy to know that your work is going international, as I shall certainly be using it in my haunt in England this year!
Once again, Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the files!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

JasonB5439, thanks again for the awesome cemetery sounds! Do you happen to have any cool sounds for a "Monster in the box" prop? You know like some cool sniffing, growling and grunting sounds. Along with an occasional snarling attack. Enquiring would like to know ...


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ghost Ninja said:


> JasonB5439, thanks again for the awesome cemetery sounds! Do you happen to have any cool sounds for a "Monster in the box" prop? You know like some cool sniffing, growling and grunting sounds. Along with an occasional snarling attack. Enquiring would like to know ...


No, but I like a challenge! Actually, I have a monter-ish sounding track that's a throw back for my zombie. Let me play with it and I will come up with something, Are you going to play this on a loop or a single track that repeats? What I mean is usually loop plays are longer tracks, just let me know how long it needs to be.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds great


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome Jason! Well what I had thought about was to have a long loop running with a bunch of sniffing around and some snorts with some grunts and growls. And then another track (perhaps running another MP3) with wild animal attack sounds that run for about 3 or 4 seconds. The idea being that there is a beast like a werewolf in the box that smells food and is trying to get a better handle of it and then a sudden attack when it identifies _you_.

This will play out with the first track on an ongoing loop and the second track is to be triggered with a motion sensor when someone comes near. Maybe include a long silence at the end of the attack for a natural pause between attacks (vistiors). Honestly, based on your cemetery track anything you make will be cool. Thanks for taking it on.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Outstanding! I have been looking for something to replace my old music, this will do awesome!


----------



## harleydavidson (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice!

/Ken


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

hippieman556 said:


> Sounds great


Thanks NInja, it's really helpful to go into detail of what you are looking for. Makes it easier to come up with something. I haven't forgotten about you, I'll have something to put together soon.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ghost Ninja said:


> Awesome Jason! Well what I had thought about was to have a long loop running with a bunch of sniffing around and some snorts with some grunts and growls. And then another track (perhaps running another MP3) with wild animal attack sounds that run for about 3 or 4 seconds. The idea being that there is a beast like a werewolf in the box that smells food and is trying to get a better handle of it and then a sudden attack when it identifies _you_.
> 
> This will play out with the first track on an ongoing loop and the second track is to be triggered with a motion sensor when someone comes near. Maybe include a long silence at the end of the attack for a natural pause between attacks (vistiors). Honestly, based on your cemetery track anything you make will be cool. Thanks for taking it on.


Try this out Ninja and see if it will work:

MONSTER BOX CALM 
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/c5tqmjjds5ncst1/Monster_Box_Calm.mp3

MONSTER BOX ATTACK
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/8b6p67btrq671ah/Monster_Box_Attack.mp3


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ghost Ninja said:


> Awesome Jason! Well what I had thought about was to have a long loop running with a bunch of sniffing around and some snorts with some grunts and growls. And then another track (perhaps running another MP3) with wild animal attack sounds that run for about 3 or 4 seconds. The idea being that there is a beast like a werewolf in the box that smells food and is trying to get a better handle of it and then a sudden attack when it identifies _you_.
> 
> This will play out with the first track on an ongoing loop and the second track is to be triggered with a motion sensor when someone comes near. Maybe include a long silence at the end of the attack for a natural pause between attacks (vistiors). Honestly, based on your cemetery track anything you make will be cool. Thanks for taking it on.


Try this out Ninja and see if it will work:

MONSTER BOX CALM 
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/c5tqmjjds5ncst1/Monster_Box_Calm.mp3

MONSTER BOX ATTACK
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/8b6p67btrq671ah/Monster_Box_Attack.mp3


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! This is awesome!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

This totally cool and way better than I had in mind. I hope to repay you and the forum for providing this super effect that will add so much to the whole prop. When I finish the whole MIB prop I'll get some video and post it up to show off the sound in coordination with the prop. I'll probably start a new thread for it to avoid hijacking this one any further. THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ghost Ninja said:


> This totally cool and way better than I had in mind. I hope to repay you and the forum for providing this super effect that will add so much to the whole prop. When I finish the whole MIB prop I'll get some video and post it up to show off the sound in coordination with the prop. I'll probably start a new thread for it to avoid hijacking this one any further. THANKS AGAIN!!!


COOL MAN! Hope it works for you. I'd love to see it in action when you get it up and running! No worries about paybacks, I enjoy doing it. 

In case you were wondering, the noises are a combo of a gorilla and a crocodile. We shall call it.. The GORILLODILE!!! LOL


----------



## Jerry Vayne (Jul 24, 2012)

great job!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I finished my MIB with the cool sounds from JasonB5449. Here's the link for the thread if you want to check it out. Thanks again Jason, it was a big hit!!!

2013 My take on the MIB


----------



## redjag67 (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome tunes..thanks for sharing! Will definitely add it to my music for tomorrow's haunt.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for that I will be using that tomorrow night for sure !


----------



## Sp00ktacular (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you. I used part of this and added it to my tunes last night. Really worked well. Thank you


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

LOVE IT!! Thank you so much for sharing your sound file, Jason - GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW...I know you did this last year but I just found it. Thanks! It will be used in my greaveyard haunt this year!


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

